# Evart In Aug Who Is Goin??



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well i dont know what happen to my post lastnight i had some malfunctions happen lol. 


I was just woundering who was all going and where everyone is staying? I am thinking about making it down but not 100% sure yet. I hear the fairgrounds have a place to campground on it. Does anyone know the name of it or if they have a website? Just looking to see how much it runs. 

If i do go i will be tenting it would like to have a few beer with some of you guys around the campfire if any one you are gonna be camping in the area. 


Rob


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Rob,

Not sure what the camping fees might be, but it would probably be a good idea to get to the convention early if you want to camp on the fairgrounds.

I am planning on setting up my tipee again this year, so by all means look me up.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I wont beable to make it untill friday some time if i do go. Do you happen to have the name of the campground? I will be sure to look you up. 


Rob


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Wizard3686 said:


> I was just woundering who was all going


 
I am planning to drive up for the day on Saturday. Hope to talk to you all there.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

camping shouldnt be a problem but you might have to walk a little ways to the back of the grounds. it sounds easy but after a night at the campfire it can be quit the task. then again you could stop midway and just sleep under your truck but watch out for the tire irons.:lol::lol:


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

I plan on being there all weekend. I will be tent camping as usual. Camp sites are inside the fair ground fence, and have water and electricity. There is a motel just outside the fence. There are usually lots of good folks to talk with at the camp fire.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol well dang man wish i could get the golf cart running i would bring that no walking for me then. Lol nah i dont mind a lil walking as long as i have a place to sleep. I will most likely be by my self so it would be nice to have ppl to hang out with.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hey Rob if you pay me i will hang out with you :lol:... ill even carry you back to your tent man.... or at least try 

if my dad wants to go i wont camp but if he doesnt ill camp with you man


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol man you better have a strong back that is all i can say. Yea man it will be a fun time tho i gotta find a tent before then i think my bro has one i can use so that should be taken care of. 


What your dad cant stand to be around you more then a day? i dont blame him one bit :lol:


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I am planning to go for now, depends what the doctors find Wednesday at my Cat scan. Everything should be fine though. 

Most likely i will be tenting and camping with ya all as long as there is a clean bathroom for the lady friend. Hell i'll piss on a tree but she is a little more picky. Who could blame her though. We will need to keep this post living so we have campground fee info and what not. I will be heading up on Friday night. Hope to see you all there. Should be a FUN time. Neal


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Nealbopper said:


> I am planning to go for now, depends what the doctors find Wednesday at my Cat scan. Everything should be fine though.
> 
> Most likely i will be tenting and camping with ya all as long as there is a clean bathroom for the lady friend. Hell i'll piss on a tree but she is a little more picky. Who could blame her though. We will need to keep this post living so we have campground fee info and what not. I will be heading up on Friday night. Hope to see you all there. Should be a FUN time. Neal


the bathrooms in the new building are very nice. they even have showers that are clean. i wont say for sure but i thought it cost 10 bucks to camp over night. freepop would know cause he always camps there.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

Last years attendance was a record. There was still PLENTY of spots to camp. Electric and Water. So space to camp is not a problem at the Evart Fair Grounds. The cost to camp all weekend, will be cheaper than a tank of gas for your truck:lol:

STANLEY


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

The kid's and I are planning on heading up early sat.Just spending the day,the baby's due on the 29th so i've got to stick close to home.Hey,maybe I should talk the wife into camping for the weekend,has there ever been a birth at the convention :lol::lol:


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Yeah like you wife will let that happen. I can just see her trying to explain that one........

Stranger: -- So mam, where was your baby born? 

Wife: -- "In Evart Michigan at the trappers convention" 

Stranger: -- Really? what's his name? 

Wife: Well we couldn't really decide wether to call hin lil critter or lil grinner, so we just compromised and called him lil scat!

Stranger faints!!! :xzicon_sm


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol thats great.


Yea i hear you about the gas thing it is a 7 hour drive for me. Gonna take 390 miles of driving but im sure it will be well worth it. 


Rob


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i think you should ride your bicycle rob :lol:.... save gas and get a little work out... doesnt sound all that bad.... you might want to leave like monday or something though so you could get there on time

and ya my dad cant stand me for more than a day... that man can talk more than i can... 

i kinda want him to go because he has some of that green stuff called money... and he is talking about not working as much and trying his hand at trapping.... so i.... i mean he.. needs some traps


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol if i rode my bike i better leave around mid july. lord knows imma need alot of breaks lol. Gas shouldnt be to bad tho if i drive the ranger if i try to get permission to use the F150 it could hurt a lil bit. 


That will be cool to get him in to trapping. I would like to get my dad in to it a lil bit this year but his knee is kind of bad and he may need surgery so time will tell.


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

I will definitely be there for the weekend. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Plenty of camping is available on the Fairgrounds. It costs $10 a night or $25 for the weekend. Alot of trappers pop in Thursday afternoon and stay Thursday, Friday and Saturday night. See you there!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think i will be staying friday and sat night coming home sunday after everything. 


May try and get down thursday dont know if i will be able to swing that. 


Rob


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll be there. I am going to be int he tailgaters section trying to sell weasle boxes.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a schedule of what all is going on??


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

The schedule is not finalized. As soon as it is, we will post it. I do know that Greg Schroeder from NAFA will be there all day Friday and Saturday doing live demonstrations of skinning, fleshing and stretching all major fur bearers. We have found out that Paul Dobbins no longer does demonstrations. While we are saddened to hear that we will still have such great names as Mark June, Kyle Kaatz and Galen from Otter Creek doing their great demos. The schedule should be finalized in the next couple of weeks. Will post then.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

FixedBlade said:


> I'll be there. I am going to be int he tailgaters section trying to sell weasle boxes.


 


Good luck on that i may have a couple my self there but i think i have a table inside i can put them on. 

That is if i even have any left after july.

Just to let ya know after i read that i sounded like i was being a smart **** i wasnt.

Rob


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll be there for sure this year.......I had to miss it last summer. It's always a great time.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

My daughter and i are looking foward to it, See you there.
A week or so before we will need to set-up a meeting place for MS members like last year.

-Bob


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

that sounds good to me I really hope i can make it so far so good. Would be my first year so it gets me all giddy lol.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Trying to put off buying trapping stuff until this convention. Get it all there and save on the shippping costs.

Kev


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Unless jena is willing to take our honey moon in evart I think I will miss the show this year.:sad:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol tell her ya guys can go some where after untill then you need to smell some fox pee and castor


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll be going. I wouldn't mind hitting 2 days this year.

Last year some of the MS guys were near the teepee no? Is the teepee the meeting place this year?


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

ihave seen this teepee, its impresive. sorry to miss this convention, school and work arent going to let me trap this year anyways, so no sense in getting excited for it.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Wizard, i want to meet up and get a face with all the people here on the MS site.


Shipping costs are still lower that driving costs to the nearest trapping store. I bought 20 traps, scents gloves anchors yada, yada, yada, and all told, shipping cost = $8.50. Cheaper than 2 gallons of gas.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Hopefully I'll be there on Fri & Sat ... If I get back from Jonesborro Ark in time.

Last year we were SUPPOSED to meet at the totem pole. The only ones that showed up on Fri was Multibeard and myself (and we rode together). There were a few of us around Dave's tipee, on Fri, last year. Not sure if he is bringing it this year or not.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Mike im sure Jena has no problem going to Evart for a honeymoon... my g/f would be the same way .. haha sucks you cant make it and sucks even more that you are going to be able to trap much this year... hope you at least get to hunt... i would have to quit my job :lol:

if everything works out i should be up there but we will see...i plan on taking some money with me too


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Hey, I really need to meet you guys, otherwise i won't know who's tents to set my new traps in front of. 

You won't need any coffee after your fingers or knees get the wake up call. :evil: OUCH. I really wouldn't do that but it sounds funny.:yikes:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Let's see if you can put the names to the faces? Mister Edd, Wild Bill, Joe (pinkey) and Multi. 

Griff :yikes:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Aint none of them old enough to be Multibeard!:evilsmile


Have not heard from him in a while ... think that comment will wake him from his coma??


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i found you... but it was in your avatar


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> Aint none of them old enough to be Multibeard!:evilsmile
> Have not heard from him in a while ... think that comment will wake him from his coma??


Ed, After knowing the DOG since the days of the SMTA I have long ago learned to ignore him. 

Doggydo I just wish I was as young as any of those whipper snappers in that photo.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Looks like I should be there for the weekend. How much fish should I bring for the fish fry? Might have to get two fryers going this year.

Dave,

Are we going to use the tipi for the fish fry again this year? Seems to be a good focal point that can't be missed.

Joe


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Joe,

Fish and venison at the old Tipi sound great to me!

I will plan on bringing some venison to marinate and an extra propane burner.

Ed,

Here is the tipi after you helped me set it up the second time. I had a little too much help the first time and the tripod poles got tied together wrong.










Grif,

I guess I better bring the block and tackle, if we are going be hosting you up for a Sun God sacrifice.  I know that my tipi poles will definitely fail if I were to swing from them.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Thats pretty cool Dave!... before we built our cabin on our land in the UP we stayed in a tp we made out of fallen trees, rope and a big blue tarp... with a fire in the middle... it got pretty cold that night and we stayed nice and toasty... we had the decision of staying in a motel or a tipi so we got to work ... pretty cool to own a real one.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

No problem Dave 

Okipa is for the young and strong. My days of hanging around from a couple hooks are long gone. I figured I would just sit around the fire with you and Multi and watch the new guys try it out.:evilsmile


Griff


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Joe R. said:


> Looks like I should be there for the weekend. How much fish should I bring for the fish fry? Might have to get two fryers going this year.
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...


I've got a fryer we can use, if needed. Either for fish or to boil up some corn ... if anyone else has that.


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 3 burner so we can boil corn and fry fish at the time 
if you need to
"B"


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Joe R. is the chief chef. So everything needs to be passed by him. I know that Wild Bill is his #1 assistance, so between these two we should have the bases covered.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

When the time comes let me know what ya would like me to bring i sure i can bring something if needed no problem at all maybe i will try to get some salmon before then and bring a few fillets down with me.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Hi all,

My GIRLFRIEND in excited to go with me. Go figure?
She is a good cook and will make some sweets to pass if
you guys don't mind inviting strangers to the Pow Wow.
I will bring something yummy to throw on the fire. 
:bouncy:Cant' wait. Neal


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Neal,

One night at the convention and you will no longer be a stranger. Then you'll just be one of the guys and subject to constant ridicule by the rest of the group. Or maybe that's just me. :lol:

Joe


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Here is a picture of the cedar weasle boxes I'll be selling.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Emily and I will be there. We'll be coming in Wednesday to help Mike, Ken, and Kevin get things set-up.

We'll be having a Kid Trapper Raffle again this year. (No- the kids aren't the prizes. The kids GET the prizes!) That'll be Saturday with the drawing about 4pm. I'm also giving a demo (Thanks, Gary! :yikes: ) on Friday at 11:00am. It's entitled "Responsible Trapping" but a good part of it will be on non-targets and especially dog-resistant '**** trapping.

Neal- Let's be clear. There are no strangers at the Convention- only the friends we haven't met yet. It may sound corny and it may be a bit of a cliche, but with trappers its *true*. Looking forward to meeting you and your Lady Fair!

37 days. Wow! I'd better start getting ready!

John


----------



## OLD TRUCK (Jul 9, 2008)

when is this event and what is it for. i am looking into getting into runnin a trap line this year. and just jumped on the site to find soe information and i see this thread , anyhelp is appreciated

old truck


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

OLD TRUCK said:


> when is this event and what is it for. i am looking into getting into runnin a trap line this year. and just jumped on the site to find soe information and i see this thread , anyhelp is appreciated
> 
> old truck


 Go to the two stickies near te top of this page. All the info is there, including a schedule of the demos.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Pops and I will make it there on Sat. for sure. Need to pick up a doz. or so more traps for this season! Along with lures and such of course!


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Wedding is still on, guess I wont be there....as of now.


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be there all day Saturday.


----------



## Ross Brown (Nov 25, 2005)

John,
Got 2 doz rat stretchers ready to send for kids,will try to send out this week.Hoping to get there,but still not sure.Can you use some old T&P and
FFG to give out,got about 20 yrs worth,could be good reading for some kids.Take care Brownie


----------

